# Mosquito is wide open and ready.



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Well my buddy bailed on me this afternoon so I just took a drive instead of taking the boat out. Every ramp and bait shop are open. Saw about 8 trailers in the parking lots and about 6 boats on the water. The level is up a bit but that's expected because of all of the flooding south of us, of course mosquito is a flood control man made body of water. Which turns out good for me, bad for pike here's my secret pike spot..


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

is the state park marina open? I like to fish the docks after ice off for panfish


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

cement569 said:


> is the state park marina open? I like to fish the docks after ice off for panfish


Go get em it open water.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

thanks ezbite


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Well my buddy bailed on me this afternoon so I just took a drive instead of taking the boat out.


Man, you should have called me!


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

I am heading up after work for a couple hours. Hoping water isnt too muddy. I left plenty of fish in there this winter


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

I was kicking it around about going up tomorro, 45 min. drive for me and last year went up about this time of year and the marina bay was weedy and hard to fish. anyone have a weed report?


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

Very fishable. Fish were hitting enough to keep you interested.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I know that spot be there at 5 am tommrow mark was up last weekend and cleaned up camp. Ready to go for spring. I only live 40 min away now.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

fishingful said:


> I know that spot be there at 5 am tommrow mark was up last weekend and cleaned up camp. Ready to go for spring. I only live 40 min away now.


Didn't you use to live in Suffield? Seems you "schooled" me on "recycling" a while back? Now you're near Aurora or Twinsburg?? Hope you're recycling wherever....


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Didn't you use to live in Suffield? Seems you "schooled" me on "recycling" a while back? Now you're near Aurora or Twinsburg?? Hope you're recycling wherever....


Ha ha!! I remember that.
Suffield is only about 40 min from Mosquito. I'm in Barberton and it's only 55 miles to the marina boat ramp.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> Didn't you use to live in Suffield? Seems you "schooled" me on "recycling" a while back? Now you're near Aurora or Twinsburg?? Hope you're recycling wherever....


Lol

I was but got a job in lake county. So bought a house in Newbury. By burton.


----------



## ishmaster (Jan 31, 2018)

Any one know the water temp


----------



## Eyes1984 (May 28, 2015)

ishmaster said:


> Any one know the water temp


Monday afternoon it was 42 degrees, on the north and south side.


----------



## blueguy140 (Jan 5, 2016)

North end mud hole 43 and the south end 41 today north end to muddy to fish caught perch and crappie near road bed most were dinks south end is fishable north end mud pit nothin


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Are there any docks in at any of the south end ramps?


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

They have the docks in at the State Park ramps on Mosquito.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

fishingful said:


> Lol
> 
> I was but got a job in lake county. So bought a house in Newbury. By burton.


If you need/looking for a bird dog I know a breeder of Brittanys in Montville(I have two of my three from him).


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Bwana J said:


> They have the docks in at the State Park ramps on Mosquito.


Are these the ramps at the newer ramp by 88? If the Marina docks, I don't think they take those out.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

c. j. stone said:


> Are these the ramps at the newer ramp by 88? If the Marina docks, I don't think they take those out.


They don't take any out except for the east side 305 jet ski ramps.. everything else state run stays in year round.


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

There ya go, learn something new every day.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

ezbite said:


> They don't take any out except for the east side 305 jet ski ramps.. everything else state run stays in year round.


"Jet ski ramps"!, that's why I struggle to get my "little" boat off the trailer there!! I've backed my truck in there til all four wheels were wet! Is that one in?


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Yep!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

c. j. stone said:


> "Jet ski ramps"!, that's why I struggle to get my "little" boat off the trailer there!! I've backed my truck in there til all four wheels were wet! Is that one in?


yep the one about 300-400 yards west of the blue bait shop/drive thru by the tracks. you'd be better off at the state park over by the gas docks in the marina. that ramp is good for small boats and hardly ever used.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Well got off work this morning and was pretty excited about going in search of ice out pike at my lake.. I knew in the back of my mind it was going to be iced over.. sure enough..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

So I just took a drive.. the lake is very muddy everywhere, thought about taking the Lund out after I got up this afternoon, but man everywhere is so muddy, I'm gonna wait until next week before I think about taking the boat out. If anyone goes out please post!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

was thinking about fishing the docks about 1pm/ nice just to sit on the end of the dock and play with those 4inch perch.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bountyhunter said:


> was thinking about fishing the docks about 1pm/ nice just to sit on the end of the dock and play with those 4inch perch.


Marina looks like chocolate soup.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

thaks think I,ll pass ,you saved me a 60 mile trip.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

If this Kaboat gets delivered this week, Ill hopefully splash it on skeeter in search of some skinny water wolves....or the Grand for chrome. If i get out Ill report back.


----------

